# How often do you have to wash your Uber car?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

thanks..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

3-4 times a week.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a monthly pass at the wash just down the street and try to take it through every day before I start driving. Every other day at most. Or any time it looks dirty.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Never. 4.84 after 1400 rides.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Clean the interior frequently but don't wash the car often. While I admire the cars that are spotless, it's just more expense. If I take an a hour to wash the car manually, have to turn app offline and the only time I can do that is weekends since my real job is M-F days. Cleaning the inside can be done in stages so just stop and take the ping if one comes through while in the process of interior cleaning. And to take to the car wash still absorbs anywhere from 15 to 30 minutes (maybe more) depending on how backed up they are. Like the idea of the monthly pass. Cost wise, what does that run; about $30 a month? Since the pax are on the inside mostly, they always comment on how incredibly clean the car is. Still feel guilty for not washing it more though. Currently 4.95 rating on Uber with over 2,000 trips. My rating has gone up in the last 6 months and I attribute it to not doing as much of the 10PM till 2AM shift, with all the drunk college kids.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Once a week, if that. I only drive at night, that helps...hard to see how dirty it is on the outside. I clean the interior before every shift, usually just running a vacuum over the surfaces, giving things a quick wipe down, make sure windows are clean, etc.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I wash mine once a week or more often if looks dirty after rain a lot of dust and grime. I use the free vacuums when I wash it, if not, I have a small cordless vacuum I use between pings. Monthly total on carwash spending was $ 17.50 last month.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

When you're cleaning the interior make sure to look in the seat and side pockets. You never know what kind of horrible things riders will leave there.


----------



## BenzChino (Nov 17, 2016)

I live in Boston - I took my car to the wash 3 times in a single day when we had all the salt and crap from our winter season. Otherwise I go through the wash every other day. I have unlimited washes for $40 a month - one expense I clearly take advantage of.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Between the tree over my driveway and all the pollen. I wash exterior pretty much every time I go driving. There are several places near me that offer unlimited washes. But none of them are touch free...so I don't want to subject my car to the harsh brushes/chemicals of those automated washes 3-4 times a week. So I end up just hand washing at home. Usually only takes about 10 min. I use the meguirs wash and wax liquid... it works really well.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Coachman said:


> When you're cleaning the interior make sure to look in the seat and side pockets. You never know what kind of horrible things riders will leave there.


My finds so far: A set of keys with a really nice key ring, chewing gum, several occasions, a half chewed sucker, a Playboy mag, 1 set of earbuds, 2 apples and a piece of pie (grocery spill), pie was good, a billfold (returned) and a bunch of candy wrappers. Lots of pocket change in the seats also.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

For UberX, every 2 drive days or more if needed.
For UberEATS, never.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

BenzChino said:


> I live in Boston - I took my car to the wash 3 times in a single day when we had all the salt and crap from our winter season. Otherwise I go through the wash every other day. I have unlimited washes for $40 a month - one expense I clearly take advantage of.


Do you tip at the unlimited wash places?


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Between the tree over my driveway and all the pollen. I wash exterior pretty much every time I go driving. There are several places near me that offer unlimited washes. But none of them are touch free...so I don't want to subject my car to the harsh brushes/chemicals of those automated washes 3-4 times a week. So I end up just hand washing at home. Usually only takes about 10 min. I use the meguirs wash and wax liquid... it works really well.


You need to give me lessons on how to wash a car. Obviously I am doing something very wrong.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> You need to give me lessons on how to wash a car. Obviously I am doing something very wrong.


That's obviously not a full detail... just a quick exterior wash to get all the dust, pollen, etc. off. 
Quick spraydown with hose, car wash in bucket... using sponge once all the way around. Hose off suds... dry with absorber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Do you tip at the unlimited wash places?


Yes, I'm more generous if I received more tips the weekend prior, but as frequently as I go each full service wash comes out to $4. So I usually give a minimum of $2-3, more if I had a good weekend in tips. Those guys remember your car when you go that often, they tend to do a better job when you tip them.

A normal car wash without the unlimited is $16, so to pay $6-9 with a tip ain't bad.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I wash my car once every other month whether it needs it or not.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Hand wash once or twice a month, and just to keep it presentable, I go to a coin operated self serve car wash and spray it down for a couple of dollars, gets all the bird poo off and other such unsightly things.



jp300h said:


> Between the tree over my driveway and all the pollen. I wash exterior pretty much every time I go driving. There are several places near me that offer unlimited washes. But none of them are touch free...so I don't want to subject my car to the harsh brushes/chemicals of those automated washes 3-4 times a week. So I end up just hand washing at home. Usually only takes about 10 min. I use the meguirs wash and wax liquid... it works really well.


I did that for a while when I had a dark colored car, and I always told myself it would take 10 min, but no matter how fast I tried to do it, it always ended up taking much longer, sometimes 2 hours, and I get all sweaty in the Texas heat and then have to take another shower.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

I use to clean it a lot Not No More though just wipe it down inside with a cloth and spray water on the outside in the drive way when I feel like it they don't pay us enough to keep it pristine.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I wash my windows every time I get gas, since my car is under trees all night it's always dirty. Today I cleaned the whole outside of the car at the gas station with the window thingy...lol. I think as long as the glass and the interior is clean it's cool and I keep spray air freshener in the glove box and spray a bit before every call...


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Windows a couple times a night.
Interior gets spot cleaned any time I drop off anyone who may have made a mess.
Vacuum as needed. Probably once a week.
Exterior (non-windows).. days or weeks go by hehe

I only drive while the sun is down and my car is gray (precisely why I bought a gray car) so dirt doesn't show too much on my car.
All of my cleaning is done on the road between trips. I wear a bluetooth ear bud so I can hear pings while do all of this. Time is money


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I have a silver car also and only drive in the morning so I go for gas clean windows and today I actually did the hood and sides with the window cleaner at the gas station ... Everyday my car has pollen and sap on it from my condo parking lot..when the hell will it rain here????


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

...well you asked for rain


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a white car so I wash it (by hand) every weekend. I vacuum every morning, because dark gray upholstery really shows every fleck of dirt and strand of hair. 

I use Optimim No-Rinse on the exterior, and I beg everyone who washes by hand to try it once. You will never go back to soap! Honestly, it cleans like a dream and makes your car look like you just waxed it. Also, no rinse required, so you save on water.

I keep Ozium in the glove compartment and use it liberally. And I wipe down the inside door handles and armrests every time I get a chance. It's amazing how grubby they get after just a few rides.

People often comment on how nice and clean my car is and how fresh it smells. I do it for myself, because I hate a dirty ride--but I'm pleased they notice.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Interior gets cleaned after each night. Exterior once every 3 weeks.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I belong to a country club car wash no touch wash month club $30 a month I wash on way home from work they wash dry clean Windows and vaccuum and wipe down seats and dash and dashboard I tip 2-4. Each time cuz I'm lazy and I get air clips for free each time......works. For me


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Recoup said:


> I use Optimim No-Rinse on the exterior, and I beg everyone who washes by hand to try it once. You will never go back to soap! Honestly, it cleans like a dream and makes your car look like you just waxed it. Also, no rinse required, so you save on water


Kinda pricey! How long does a bottle of that stuff last you?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Never. I vacuum it now and then (once every few months).


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Bean said:


> Kinda pricey! How long does a bottle of that stuff last you?


You use one capful per gallon of water, so... a long time! It takes about 3 gallons to wash my (small) car. I think my first bottle lasted nearly a year.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ozium....dats the bomb!

Rakos

Plus it doesnt mess up my monkey hairs...


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

once a week on a Thursday when it's #3 for a quick run through. I wipe the seats and stuff when it needs it. But working mornings taking people to work one at a time it really doesn't get dirty inside


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I wash my car between riders.

Seriously, though, I was during lunch at my day job Monday, Tuesday, and Friday. If there's been rain or a dust storm, I'll also take it to the wash Saturday. I don't drive Sunday or Wednesday, so I never drive more than 2 nights without a wash.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

UberEATS, never.
Also it's not my Uber car.
I have decided to use it for doing Uber-related work when that applies, but it's my car.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

My thread made it to the main page of the forum with a pic, thanks UberPeople.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Pretty much never. I have vacuumed my car out twice since October and after a particular muddy day I hosed off the exterior once.

My windows stay pretty clean just from scraping the ice off the windows before I head out.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> My thread made it to the main page of the forum with a pic, thanks UberPeople.


Yea, it's pretty slow recently... anything makes headlines.

I was every time I drive. I have a subscription for a local chain carwash so I can choose from multiple places to take it. I pay extra for the premium/ultra washes (its about $40 a month), but those washes normally cost like $23 each run. so i definitely make out good. after the wash, it gets a quick vacuuming. about once a week I do the windows (inside) and wipe down the seats and door jams. I drive a cadillac... first impressions matter...

PS: I live in Maine and thru winter and spring the roads are really messy, always melting snow causing standing muddy/salty water that gets all over everything. in the Summer, when there are dry spells i'll probably wash it less often... but still the subscription method is the best way to go... my local wash offers subscriptions for $14.99, $22.99, $29.99, and $39.99. they also accepted my Uber Gas Card as payment method.


----------



## SilentKnight (Mar 23, 2017)

I look at the weather. If there's a streak of at least 4 days of clear / no rain weather in the forecast then I wash it. I used to worry before about having a clean exterior and I mostly do Black in NYC. I still notice 5 stars and ppl saying "nice car" even while the exterior is dirty. I do keep the interior clean and I never eat or smoke in the car. I wash it MAX twice a month. I do wipe down the windows every week or so with a good glass cleaner inside & out. Clean glass gives the appearance of a clean car somewhat.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

*How often do you have to wash your Uber car?
*
To answer the OP logically, I don't have to wash my car at all. However, I choose to watch it every few weeks. I also don't drive Uber full time so there is that.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Whenever it rains.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

A clean car will not get you more tips. You're wasting time & money.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> A clean car will not get you more tips. You're wasting time & money.


But it might cost you in ratings.

I think next time it just gets a bit dusty I will try a wet towel and dry it off to see if that makes it look better.

I took it to one of those gas stations auto washes thinking it would cost $5 but it was $8,


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Monthly pass for both cars $29.

I consume about $2 a month in unscented baby wipes.

I use a $3 bottle of Kroger fabric refresher every two months.

A $3 bottle of glass cleaner lasts for several months.

Same for the $5 bottle of tire shine.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Recoup said:


> I use Optimim No-Rinse on the exterior, and I beg everyone who washes by hand to try it once. You will never go back to soap! Honestly, it cleans like a dream and makes your car look like you just waxed it. Also, no rinse required, so you save on water.
> 
> I keep Ozium


Where you get this stuff? No water spots?

I hate washing my car, I usually hit the touch free automatic one then drive like hell to blow off the water that the giant blowers don't get then I still have to get out and wipe the rest off, despite the "spot free rinse" and the blowers and the 80mph drive. I have a dark car and dark tinted windows every spot shows.

Ozium is great... you don't have to be so liberal with it though, it's pretty powerful. You ate probably used to it, one or two short bursts from time to time is all it takes. I like the rain fresh or the vanilla, the original is a bit harsh.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> But it might cost you in ratings.
> ,


why do you care about ratings? it's an under minimum wage job!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

occupant said:


> A $3 bottle of glass cleaner lasts for several months.


The aerosol stuff, I think they are called indivisible glass and glass magic, plus many genetic versions, are great. Maybe 5 bucks but worth it. It dries super quick, especially if the sun has your glass hot, streak free and you don't have to worry about it leaking all over your car if it tips over or something get set on it... plus it's ammonia free, its safe to use on the inside tint.

I am not fanatical about keeping my car spotless but I do clean my glass a lot.

Some glass wax or car wax, every few weeks and the aerosol glass cleaner.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

I wash my car to celebrate every time I get an UberX in-app tip.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

No more than once a month and then it's a $3 wash. In between washes, I use a California Duster. Mats are shaken out daily and windows (outside) are cleaned with warm water every other day. Daily time spent, no more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Where you get this stuff? No water spots?


 I believe they sell it on Amazon&#8230; While you're there, buy a dozen of the Chemical Guys microfiber towels. High-quality microfibers are the very best for quickly drying your car.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Vacuum-daily/as needed. 
Hose down-daily,
Soap-weekly


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Whenever there's rainy weather


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

htboston said:


> Whenever there's rainy weather


We haven't had much rain in 5 months, all the lawns look dead around here. We are like 6 inches below normal for our dry season, but it will rain almost every day in summer and with lightning too.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I did a $2.00 wash late last night. Before I left my apartment I spritzed car with a car wash soap in a spray bottle. I then went to a car wash that I know accepts CCs. You swipe card and just high pressure rinse car off. It takes about 2 minutes. It isn't a full detail, but this is at 11pm so it is just something quick to make car look a little better. Take a towel and wipe down windows and get most of the water off, air dry the rest.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Where you get this stuff? No water spots?
> 
> I hate washing my car, I usually hit the touch free automatic one then drive like hell to blow off the water that the giant blowers don't get then I still have to get out and wipe the rest off, despite the "spot free rinse" and the blowers and the 80mph drive. I have a dark car and dark tinted windows every spot shows.
> 
> Ozium is great... you don't have to be so liberal with it though, it's pretty powerful. You ate probably used to it, one or two short bursts from time to time is all it takes. I like the rain fresh or the vanilla, the original is a bit harsh.


Get an "absorber" does a phenomenal job of drying.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Get an "absorber" does a phenomenal job of drying.


You are definitely a "right tool for the right job" kind of person. Microfiber towels aren't as good?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Between the tree over my driveway and all the pollen. I wash exterior pretty much every time I go driving. There are several places near me that offer unlimited washes. But none of them are touch free...so I don't want to subject my car to the harsh brushes/chemicals of those automated washes 3-4 times a week. So I end up just hand washing at home. Usually only takes about 10 min. I use the meguirs wash and wax liquid... it works really well.


My area is dusty as heck and I have no choice but park outside. I use a leaf blower to get the dust off my car.


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> But it might cost you in ratings.
> 
> I think next time it just gets a bit dusty I will try a wet towel and dry it off to see if that makes it look better.
> 
> I took it to one of those gas stations auto washes thinking it would cost $5 but it was $8,


Ratings of driver and passengers mean nothing. 2 years ago Ratings meant something,
Today, nope.

Peanut is garaged, I handwash & detail her once a week cause: I like driving a clean car, wearing a clean shirt, shined shoes and sporting high & tight cut hair. It's 4 me, not them. It's all about me, but I'm not a narcissus 



Bpr2 said:


> My area is dusty as heck and I have no choice but park outside. I use a leaf blower to get the dust off my car.


With your Tom Joad dust bowl environment do u change your air filter more often?


----------



## UberX_zoom (Apr 3, 2017)

Once per week


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

i have garage. most times just a dust off with spray and wipe detailer
interior: i hate cleaning. some passengers put a towel on seat before climbing in
always lots of laughing coming from back seat. never know why
my rate is: 4.92


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

I have a subscription and get it washed a couple of times a week. More often in summer, less in winter. It comes with free vacuums which I use once a week. 

I also get it detailed twice a year


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Every other year


----------



## northwestindiana (Oct 9, 2016)

I get my car washed when its needed and thats about every few days. Cost $3.00 is tax deductable so why not? Interior is cleaned daily and I check the back of the cabin after every passenger leaves the car. Never found any change in the seats. But one can only hope!
Happy driving Gubers


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

It's $15/month for unlimited washes at a place near my home, so I go through at least a couple times a week.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

It depends on the rain.

I will wash my car good today since it rained yesterday and don't plan on washing it until Sunday when it rains again. Unless the pollen takes over, then I will give it a quick wash.

Interior is a few times a week, but vacuum is at least once a day.


----------



## northwestindiana (Oct 9, 2016)

Bet Yuri gets lots of tips with that puss.


----------



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

I do most of my driving on the weekend. So my typical schedule is Thursday I take it to one of those car wash joints in my area. I ran it through there and it took of part of my rack of the top of my Expedition. I had them file a report but no one called. 

Now I just use there vacuums, window cleaner, and towels for free. If they inquire I am going with your district manager never called me. So far so good. I keep the inside pretty clean, she has leather. I try and do a good detail on Thursday before the weekend. I get a lot of tips and remarks so I must be doing something right.


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

I have a ceramic coating so I just rinse the car in the driveway and use a leaf blower to dry the car off. 10 minutes max. The coating doesn't allow dust and grime to stick to the paint. Once a week I'll use a rinseless wash, takes about 30 minutes to do the whole car. Everyday I wipe down the leather. I may be excessive but I'm trading the car in this summer and don't want to do some full detail when I do it.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

On a similar note. I bought the armorall wash/shine wipes. Those things are straight up garbage. If you are considering trying those, save your money.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

$5 automated car wash once a week. I polish it, clean the windows and dress the tires throughout the week. Lint rollers seem to do a better job of keeping the interior clean than vacuuming.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Auto car wash once a month and vacuuming the same.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wash?

Pretty much NEVER.

Washing doesn't work all that well, you gotta wax, use wet microfiber cloths and sometimes detailing spray

Turtle Wax ICE works well
Meguiar's is less effective but non-noxious


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

I "wash" my 2008 Honda van about once a week. I hose it down twice quickly. I use an old beach towel to dry. No soap. Done in 5-7 minutes for free. Does not scratch the paint. Only a $6,000 vehicle.


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

About once a week to wash the exterior. Though during the winter I didn't wash. Haven't decided if I am going to do that over the next few months due to planting season. So lots of dust in the air. Vacuum interior at least once a week.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

At the end of the ride the pax washes my car


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I can't get a monthly pass in Houston with Mister Car Wash (the only one handy) because I am an Uber (TNC) driver. That means I only wash when things go very, very bad. None of my riders care so why should I? I keep the interior spotless but that's on me. I am not going to pay someone $17 to clean my floormats and vacuum what I can clean and vacuum. Sometimes I will drop into one of the $5 (sorry, now $6) car washes and run their vacuum through the car but if there is ANY chance of rain in the next week or so then I am just going to wipe down the interior and keep the glass clean. If any of my riders have an issue with that they can take the bus home next time!


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Never use any chemical products to clean the car because in the long run it will peel off paint,and interio of the car. Use touch less car wash only to avoid the scratches of the body.

Spray Plant base Soap mix with water to the dirty spot area than wipe with paper towel.

Use toothpaste to clean the inside the car
Use the baking soda and alcohol to clean only

You stay inside the car all the time so don't breath inhale with chemical, For high gloss shine dash board clean with 1 tease spoon Oliver oil. Go to car wash once a month only,


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I clean everyday, it depends on which part of the car is dirtiest.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I have unlimited car washes @ $29 a month from Scrub a Dub. I like to keep my car looking clean, pays for itself after the 3rd wash. Living in New England in the winter months with all the salt on the road and spring/summer pollen making the car turn yellow. I'm a weekender Lyft'er.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> thanks..


Whenever it gets dirty


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Recoup said:


> I have a white car so I wash it (by hand) every weekend. I vacuum every morning, because dark gray upholstery really shows every fleck of dirt and strand of hair.
> 
> I use Optimim No-Rinse on the exterior, and I beg everyone who washes by hand to try it once. You will never go back to soap! Honestly, it cleans like a dream and makes your car look like you just waxed it. Also, no rinse required, so you save on water.
> 
> ...


Be careful with these waterless wash products. There have been a number of these over the years. If you plan to use these products, you need to start with a very thorough wax job. Without the lubricative effect of water, waterless products cause micro scratches to the surface being cleaned. If there's a good coat of wax between the dirt molecules and the paint, the paint will be fine. If there's not a good coat of wax, then you're introducing micro scratches to the finish.

Also, stay away from products like the California Duster. My bride's grandmother destroyed the finish on her car by using a California Duster a couple times a week for a year or two. When she died, I had to get the car painted prior to selling it.


----------



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

Depend on what color and black car needs to clean almost daily !


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Be careful with these waterless wash products. There have been a number of these over the years. If you plan to use these products, you need to start with a very thorough wax job. Without the lubricative effect of water, waterless products cause micro scratches to the surface being cleaned. If there's a good coat of wax between the dirt molecules and the paint, the paint will be fine. If there's not a good coat of wax, then you're introducing micro scratches to the finish.


A few times a year, I do the full-court press on my car: wash, clay-bar, wash again, wax, glaze. To see the rain beading up on that finish is a thing of beauty.



Hunt to Eat said:


> Also, stay away from products like the California Duster. My bride's grandmother destroyed the finish on her car by using a California Duster a couple times a week for a year or two. When she died, I had to get the car painted prior to selling it.


California Duster? That sounds like a product sold on infomercials...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Recoup said:


> A few times a year, I do the full-court press on my car: wash, clay-bar, wash again, wax, glaze. To see the rain beading up on that finish is a thing of beauty.
> 
> California Duster? That sounds like a product sold on infomercials...


Yes. It was. They sold bazillions of the infernal things. Body shops love them! They make the painted surface look shiny and clean, but they introduce gazillions of micro scratches along the way. Eventually the day comes when you realize the paint doesn't look so shiny any longer.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Pollen season starts in Feb in ATL and it's so bad here that there are days I have to spray my car down twice. 

And the car has to be towel dried completely or the pollen will cost the car in 10 minutes. 

I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

rickasmith98 said:


> Clean the interior frequently but don't wash the car often. While I admire the cars that are spotless, it's just more expense. If I take an a hour to wash the car manually, have to turn app offline and the only time I can do that is weekends since my real job is M-F days. Cleaning the inside can be done in stages so just stop and take the ping if one comes through while in the process of interior cleaning. And to take to the car wash still absorbs anywhere from 15 to 30 minutes (maybe more) depending on how backed up they are. Like the idea of the monthly pass. Cost wise, what does that run; about $30 a month? Since the pax are on the inside mostly, they always comment on how incredibly clean the car is. Still feel guilty for not washing it more though. Currently 4.95 rating on Uber with over 2,000 trips. My rating has gone up in the last 6 months and I attribute it to not doing as much of the 10PM till 2AM shift, with all the drunk college kids.


Jeez, if you keep on top of it, you can do your interior in 1o minutes. A monthly pass for a car wash that does exterior only, and has stalls for drivers to vacuum and do their own interiors. those types of car washes are cheap. in San Diego, Soapy joe's is $25 per month for rideshares/taxis, unlimited washes. If I'm short on time, I'll just pull in a stall without washing the outside, and vacuum the interior with a quick wipedown. Most of these have free vacuums. If you're not a member, you can't just use the vacuums, though.

Yeah, I did the same, and my ratings are floating upward. I'm at 4.8 climbing from 4.62, a year ago. No more midnight to bar closing, and I just work the airport, so very few pool rides from there.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

It's rains more do often then not.... Also car washes leave swirls..... Hand wash takes me at least 3 hours......


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Ogbootsy said:


> It's rains more do often then not.... Also car washes leave swirls..... Hand wash takes me at least 3 hours......


3 hrs? Wtf ? Are you watching a movie between hosing down and washing... then getting dinner before rinsing?
If you mean a full detail, then ya. But for just a basic exterior wash by hand as opposed to going through carwash as implied.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

I also have a monthly membership (cheapest) at a nearby c.w. I go through about every other day. Maybe vac the innards once every 5 days, or so. Special trips if I have 4 legged passengers from time to time.


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

On my POS 2002 honda odyssey I scored for $1,000 bucks on craigslist, I just slapped on a coat of nu finish to make it somewhat shiny/dirt repellent and only drive night shift never wash that shit 4.8 rating.

Only got one complaint about cleanliness and that was driving during the day when pesky pax could actually see it lol.


----------



## stormspotterlive (Apr 2, 2017)

I vaccume my car almost everyday and I go to a place a couple times a week where I get unlimited car washes for 20 bucks a month.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Auto car wash once a month and vacuuming the same.


Seriously? Your own personal car, with people in and out of it all the time, and you only vacuum it once a month? Eww. I only drive 10-15 hours a week, and seeing how grotty it gets after a night of driving, I can't imagine how much dirt, hair, and dander my car would collect in a month. I bet your cabin air filter looks like a science experiment in the back of a fridge.

(Yeah, yeah, I bet you're going to tell me to "judge not, lest I be judged"? Well, sorry, Jeezie, but I'm judging you.)


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Quarterly


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Between the tree over my driveway and all the pollen. I wash exterior pretty much every time I go driving. There are several places near me that offer unlimited washes. But none of them are touch free...so I don't want to subject my car to the harsh brushes/chemicals of those automated washes 3-4 times a week. So I end up just hand washing at home. Usually only takes about 10 min. I use the meguirs wash and wax liquid... it works really well.


you don't want to subject your car to harsh brushes but you're driving PAX for uber around town? just sayin'


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

vesolehome said:


> you don't want to subject your car to harsh brushes but you're driving PAX for uber around town? just sayin'


A lot of car wash "brushes" are hard on your exteriors paint. Some people want their paint job to last long because a new one costs thousands.

Pax don't scratch your cars exterior up but car washes do. Some uber drivers want their car to look as good as possible for pax/themselves.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

vesolehome said:


> you don't want to subject your car to harsh brushes but you're driving PAX for uber around town? just sayin'


I don't get paid to go through the car wash. Just sayin'


----------



## Gordon S. (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll run it through the $3 drive through wash every now and then, usually if I'm going to do a full day of Uber, otherwise, I don't bother. I clean the interior frequently though.


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

I may never wash my car again.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> 3-4 times a week.


Same here. Most definetly Friday morning. Saturday morning and Sunday morning. And then as I see fit

Driver need to get a membership at a good car wash spot. I pay 40$ a month for unlimited and take advantage of it haha


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I wash the exterior of my car once a week including light waxing. The interior is done by stages during the week. I detail vacuum once a week, but shake off rugs before starting driving.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm part-time in the midwest on UberX. I vacuum the interior every other outing and give the interior a quick scrubbing once a month or so depending on weather (less often in summer, more often in Winter with snow/salt mess). I take it to the car wash for $3 once a month or so, sometimes more frequently when the car is covered in salt/brine mix. It may not be spotless, but it's not "filthy." I don't get paid enough for spotless.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

I have an unlimited wash program and use it as needed. For the interior, I clean it right after every shift. I keep a little cleaning station in my garage, so it only takes 2-3 minutes. Quick vacuum, spray cleaner for the plastic Weathetech mats, also spray cleaner for the door jams, then spray some Febreeze on the seats. Done in under 3 mins then pop open a beer.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> A clean car will not get you more tips. You're wasting time & money.


And water.


----------



## coolber92 (Apr 10, 2017)

I try to wash every week, but most of my driving is at night. I at least check and lint roll the back seat every time I go out. Also, after every trip or every other trip I check the water bottles in the back to keep them stocked and make sure some passenger didn't leave a partially drank one back there, which could freak people out when I let them know there's water for them.


----------



## PhxUberChic (Apr 10, 2017)

I vacuum/wash every day. Monthly pass at the carwash 3 miles from my house is $16 with free vacuums. Well worth it.


----------



## DSB (Dec 4, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I have a monthly pass at the wash just down the street and try to take it through every day before I start driving. Every other day at most. Or any time it looks dirty.


That's what I do - I run through the wash just about every day, and vacuum when it is necessary.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

I wash mine once a month, sometimes more depending upon circumstances, but in-between, I use a "Car Duster and Dash Duster" Kit that happens to be on sale thru Groupon I just found out. I have my own shop vac I use, since the wimpy little plug in my car lighter thing I bought barely works. I keep window cleaner in my trunk (along with other supplies I need), you'd be surprised how much a little dusting and clean windows will perk your car up quickly.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spray with the hose when it bad... Let God wash it when it rains. I have a power washer us once a mth. Inside is clean no trash...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I will just pray for rain, we are in a very bad drought in SW Florida. I did squeegee the windows when I got gas today. Plus I fabreeze or use air freshener every day and check the mats for rocks and leaves.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> thanks..


I have unlimited car wash & vaccum for $19.95 a month
My home water bill costs more.
I don't know how they do it,but they do.( they have 6 locations around the city)
Sometimes it takes more than 1 wash a day,and several vaccums !
After every 7-10 passengers,the floor mats and seats need refreshing if not too busy. Doors,glass,door handles need wiping down. Oily fingerprints are all over back doors and door handles after 30- 40 rides.
In New Orleans,they pressure wash Bourbon street,and the French Quarter daily. Water spraying everywhere at 6:00 am. Besides the soaping street cleaners.( a street cleaner lost all of its soap in front of a red light near Poydres street once,talk about anti lock brakes going insane !)
Just the sheer volume of tens to hundreds of thousands walking down the streets spilling alcohol !
( the street used to STINK before they did this. Amplified by baking in summer heat.)

Imagine what comes off of their feet onto my floor mats !

I try not to wash the paint off.
I have seen it done to cars.
Soon it will be 95° heat here with 95% humidity. The blazing sun takes a toll on car paint also.
Waxing & detailing are vital !



jp300h said:


> Between the tree over my driveway and all the pollen. I wash exterior pretty much every time I go driving. There are several places near me that offer unlimited washes. But none of them are touch free...so I don't want to subject my car to the harsh brushes/chemicals of those automated washes 3-4 times a week. So I end up just hand washing at home. Usually only takes about 10 min. I use the meguirs wash and wax liquid... it works really well.


Spring.
The oak trees dust cars down with pollen daily !


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I keep my car clean. Washed by hand 2-3 times a week. Waxed every other month. Interior cleaned before the start of every day.

It is mainly a personal preference. Also after using a lint roller I would be ashamed to let my car interior go more than a day between cleanings. I personally do not want to ride around in a car full of dry skin, hair, lint, etc..


----------



## Ubermen (Sep 1, 2017)

Whenever it rains or once a week


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I keep my car clean. Washed by hand 2-3 times a week. Waxed every other month. Interior cleaned before the start of every day.
> 
> It is mainly a personal preference. Also after using a lint roller I would be ashamed to let my car interior go more than a day between cleanings. I personally do not want to ride around in a car full of dry skin, hair, lint, etc..


Wow! Talk about overdoing it! I baby my preferred car like you describe. But my Uber car? Not a chance. But I do get it washed every three months whether it needs it or not. And I make sure to vacuum it out at least every other wash.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

coolber92 said:


> I try to wash every week, but most of my driving is at night. I at least check and lint roll the back seat every time I go out. Also, after every trip or every other trip I check the water bottles in the back to keep them stocked and make sure some passenger didn't leave a partially drank one back there, which could freak people out when I let them know there's water for them.


New Member: drank the Kool-Aid of offering pax water. lol. You'll learn.



PhxUberChic said:


> I vacuum/wash every day. Monthly pass at the carwash 3 miles from my house is $16 with free vacuums. Well worth it.


You'll ruin your finish. Not that it should matter, when you drive your car into the ground in a couple of years...


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I keep interior vacuumed. If they want to drive around in a shiny car they can call a limo.


----------

